# how to install wine in freebsd 7.2 amd64?



## phoenixson (Jul 14, 2009)

the problem  as the title, when i tried to install the stuff,
it noticed 'it is only for i386',then i modified the makefile,and changed i386 into amd64, after a while, displayed error information and exit,and  my OS is freebsd 7.2 for amd64. how to solve the problem?


----------



## adamk (Jul 14, 2009)

Unless you are a developer, you don't solve the problem.  It is currently not supported.  There are folks attempting to modify wine to compile on FreeBSD/amd64.

Adam


----------



## phoenixson (Jul 14, 2009)

oh,so sadly, when the problem would be solved ? is it expectable?


----------



## adamk (Jul 14, 2009)

No idea.  You might want to check freebsd-emulation mailing list archives to see if there's any progress being made.


----------



## aragon (Jul 16, 2009)

Better yet, stop relying on windows binaries because there is a lot of great open source software that can replace them.  For anything else, maybe try virtualbox?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 17, 2009)

Another option is emulators/qemu. Check out HOWTO: QEMU on FreeBSD.


----------

